# 6yrs ttc and still no help from doctors - please help



## SIAN-LOUISE (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello all, new to this so sorry for any mistakes! 

I am nearly 28 and ttc for 6 years, I have PCOS which i have known about from the start, and the doctors placed me on Metformin, after months of complaining of stomach cramps and sickness they assured me that this would stop if i persisted, it didn't.

I have since had several appointments since where they tell me next time you come we will start you on clomid, then when i go they say we will start it next time, i had ovarian drilling in Jan 08 to induce ovulation, and I have only had 1 period since! 
still no clomid or any other treatment - told i have plently of years left to try!!  
I have been shunted off to another specialist in endocrinology, when I asked well what happens now with regards to fertility and ovulation his answer was to shrug his shoulders!!

I obviously stormed out and i do not have another appointment scheduled.... where do i go from here girls?

Any advice would be appreciated

Sian-Louise
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunately some consultants are loath to do too much while you are still under 30 - I know ours wasn't.  Also I was on the met for a year before they would even entertain trying clomid. Have they asked you to lose any weight before having treatments?

I don't really know what else to say at the moment - I know for us it has been weightloss and then treatments with the PCOS.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Sian-Louise - have you considered going private to see a consultant, that is what i did to get the ball rolling as my GP wouldn't refer me until i had been trying for 2 years even though i knew something was wrong due to lack of periods. It cost me £130 and i was put straight onto clomid!!

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## SIAN-LOUISE (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi ladies, they have suggested losing weight, but quite honestly, i am really struggling to do so, for years. They said the Metformin should help but it just makes me feel awful?

I have also gone private to 'kick start' the process which resulted in the ovarian drilling..

I am unable to get a private appointment now for several months, i am looking at going to visit my mum and dad in france for a while and take a break from work and 'baby worries' just try to relax lol.

Its really hard to lose weight when all you think about is unable to get pregnant..

thanks girls

Sian xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Sian - have you tried changed GP's to see if another one may be more sympathetic??    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

What a ridiculous attitude to have that you are still young - you have a known reason for not conceiving, if you are not ovulating you are not going to conceive so to send you away to keep trying is ridiculous. Why do they not progress things till post 30. Treatments available are far more likely to work the younger you are so it seems senseless to have you wating. I really feel for you honey, I would change GPs which is your right and push for more help. It might help to take someone with you to the GP, they will tend to take you more seriously then and not fob you off. Write down what you want to acheive and any questions you have beforehand, make sure you leave with a plan of action. 

I hope you enjoy your trip to France and manage to get away from it all xx


----------



## pigtail (Apr 4, 2008)

Sian,  

Can you change your GP?  

When I started to have a baby, my ex-GP told me to try hard, though they knew my DH had very low sprem ( too low to receive naturally). They didn't give me anything, even blood test. How awful? I couldn't believe it. 
After waiting for another one year, the test showed my DH ' sperms were getting worse, but ex-GP still didn't get me a referral. everntually, my patience gone. DH and I changed our surgery.   I went to see my new GP on the day i registered with them. He immediately did all necessary blood test, and gave me a referral to fertility centre. Then I got the first appointment with fertility centre consultant straight away after 6 weeks. You see, less than a year since, i am BFP. 

Sian, I do recom you need to do 'shopping around'. Though 28 is still young, but time flies. I started when I was 28 or 29, but I am now approaching 33. It has been nearly tough 5years since TCC.  

Wish you best luck. take care.

Tail
xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sian-Louise,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amzing site full of support, information and friendship  

Im sorry to hear your GP isnt very understanding   I would definately suggest changing GP's. You have a known problem and the fact they arnt willing to help you along regarding treatment and tests is awful. I would go back and demand to be reffered to a Fertility Specialist and get the ball rolling from there. Dont take no for an answer.

Good luck hun   I really hope you manage to find a GP/cons who will be more sympathetic to your plight

Nikki xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sian - another thing you could do is go to your local GUM clinic - when we first started out we had no end of trouble with GP's as they hadn't heard of PCOS much then and knew very little about it - after one appointment at the GUM clinic we only had to wait 2 weeks for our first appointment at the fertility clinic xxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello Sian  Welcome to FF 

Sounds like you've been through the ringer and still not getting anywhere . Have they given you any reason for not referring you on or for not giving you any other help? If not I would ask about this and if you get no satisfaction perhaps change GPs. I would also contact your local PCT and ask what there criteria is for being referrred for tx. I know everywhere is different. I was referred straight away no questions asked and I was only 25. I was initially referred to the gynae clinic at the local hosp. After my first appointment there I was automatically referred for IVF/IUI whilst they treated me with met and clomid. It meant that whilst they were trying alternative methods I was still working my way up the list. Do they have anything similar in your area?

I'm going to post you a few links to help you navigate your way around the site. Don't feel restricted to these boards. Feel free to pop into any board you can contribute to and post.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE You'll find a thread in here for the metformin ladies. You'll pick up some tips to deal with the horrible side effects  I also suffered with them 

You can also ask for access to our weight loss support area if you want:

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE

Whilst you're here don't forget to kick back, relax and check out our fun forum where you can join in with general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area: 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

If you need any help please feel free to ask me or any member. Someone should be able to point you in the right direction.  

Wishing you every luck in your journey.   
Suzy


----------



## SIAN-LOUISE (Sep 4, 2008)

I would just like to say thanks to all of your replies, i have spoken to loads of people over the last 6 years who always knows someone who knows someone who is ttc, they all try and give me advice and say they know how i feel, its so frustrating, its lovely to read all your bio's and know that there are people out there that are able to offer direct advice and understanding! 

I will check out all of those links tomorrow when i am more awake lol, not to sound ignorant but what is GUM?

i am not ignorant to the fact that i am over weight, but does this give me any less right to have a child or receive treatment to do so?! if i had some kind of disability, they would not be able to dictate who has access to treatment surely?..

I completely agree with regards to seeking a new GP, during these last 6 yrs my GP also let me suffer for 2 and a half years with Gallstones, putting it down to stress... this then progressed into Pancreatitus, and a couple of weeks in hospital hooked up to Morphine -so i am more than ready to look for a new GP..

thanks again ladies, i shall check out your links tomorrow!! lol

Sian xx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Gum means Genito-Urinary Medicine

its generally a clinic for sexually transmitted diseases but they can deal with issues relating to your nether regions  if they are not the right place to be they will probably refer you to the correct place 

check out info from NHS website

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleid=473

/links


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sian - big hugs hun. Unfortunately a lot of NHS procedures have criteria that the patient has to meet in order to receive treatment and weight seems to be a bugbear of theirs when it comes to tx .

I know what you mean about useless hospitals - I took mine to the national press 2 years ago because they tried to claim I wasn't ill - I had 50 gallstones and after a slot on GMTV they operated and removed my gallbladder - I got an apology but that doesn't make up for it really does it.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## SIAN-LOUISE (Sep 4, 2008)

That is just shocking Beebee!!!

I think i am going to take some time out from the whole baby thing and just try to concentrate on getting myself fit and healthy, I feel that maybe together with my stubborness and the consultants backing me into a corner about losing weight, I may have been cutting my nose off.... I hope not....

I think i might try accupuncture out maybe just to try and relax and gets some kind of period back - i get all the sympathy pains for friends and colleagues, although i never suffered with them before lol - cramps, back ache, headache and even sickness all for no period at the end of it.

I really do feel alot more positive about things now thanks to FF.

Sian xx best wishes to all xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad you are feeling more positive hun.  I know it feels like they are backing you into a corner with the weightloss but it is still worth trying to lose some just for you.  For me personally if I never tried to lose the weight I would always wonder if that was another factor in our IF xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sian

I felt i was getting fobbed off after my lap & dye, my follow up consultation was not sheduled till 9 months later!!! I wrote to the hospital i was under and made a complaint about the time i was having to wait and behold i got a consulation within 3 months (then i got my colmid).  

Letters of complaint are taken seriously and i think you will get a responce.  State clearly how long you have been waiting for teatment and how long you have been TTC and also how this is impacting on your life.

Good Luck

George x


----------

